# Erfahrung mit Kreuzbandriss



## haro-biker (20. September 2007)

Ja wie der Titel schon sagt ich habe mir beim sturz ein Kreuzbandriss zugezogen . Die schlürfwunden taten erstmall mehr weh.
Aber weil ich keinen kenn den ich befragen kann mach ich dieses tehma auf mit folgenden fragen

1. operriren odda nicht
2.nachteile beim nicht operieren
3. nachteile beim operieren
4. wie viel prozent kann ich des knie noch belasten und 
was sind die spätfolgen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. September 2007)

hey.... vllt kann ich da bissel was zu sagen 
ich hatte einen unglücklicherweise beim sportunterricht beim fussball..... also total unnötig  aber so war das schicksal halt....
wurde halt weggerätscht und dann hats nen schönes geräusch gemacht und dann tats aufeinmal weh 
schnell gekühlt und dann gings nach hause.... erstmal gedacht, ach nur bissel überdehnt.... am nächsten tag aber nicht besser und zum arzt.. joar und dann kam raus vorderer kreuzbandriß und alles andere was da noch so rumschwirrt eingerissen oder überdehnt..... 
bei mir liefs dann so ab, mir wurde erklärt, ersteinmal jetzt alles abheilen zu lassen was abheilen kann... natürlich wächst das band ja nicht wieder von allein zusammen   das hat mehrere wochen gedauert, die ersten zwei wochen mit krücken und schiene, und dann noch nen paar wochen (weiß nicht mehr wie lange ) halt nur so ne komische schiene, die den knickwinkel des knies beschränkte und quasi als kreuband ersatz fungierte... dass also oberschenkelknochen auf dem unterschenkelknochen bleibt.... oft wird ja direkt operiert innerhalb von paar tagen, davon wurde mir abgeraten weil es dann eher zu postoperativen ( also nach der OP  ) zu problemen und schädigungen kommt die nichtunerheblich sein können... also die sicherere  variante ist erstmal abwartenund tee trinken  nachdem alles abgeheilt war habe ich krankengymnastik verschrieben bekommen damit das alles geschmeidig wurde und beste vorraussetzungen geschaffen wurden, um nach der OP direkt weiter aufzubaun....
operiert werden sollte aufejden fall.... ausser man ist 70 jahre und guckt eh nur noch tv aufm sofa... aber wenn man jemals nochmal das knie belasten will brauch man das kreuzband, da hilft auch nur muskelaufbau zur unterstüzung der stabilität nix.... wurde dann 3 monate nach dem eigentlichem unfall operiert... ne sache von 5 tagen im krankenhaus  alles ohne probleme abgelaufen....  dann halt erstmal wieder alles bissel abgeheilt und nach 2 wochen glaube ich wieder krankengymnastik bzw kraftratining und so... und gratis massagen  ... aber das war echt ätzend... das waren 3 wochen 4 tage die woche dahin !!  aber im prinzip ist alles super jetzt eigentlich... das ist jetzt im dezember drei jahre her.... ich merk es eigentlich gar nicht mehr, ausser wenn ich beim rad längere zeit in ziemlich schweren gängen fahre.... aber das muss man ja auch nicht  theoretisch könnt ich wieder alles mit machen wir mit nem normalen auch, aber anfälliger isses doch schon wieder zu reißen.... also skifahren und sowas ist ne kritische sache... entweder man riskierts und man verzichten... spätfolgen wurden mir gesagt ist insgesamt nen höheres risiko an athrose (so richtig geschrieben ?!  )... aber was kommt das kommt halt... naja ich hoffe ich konnte bisselhelfen  
ach und das beste kommt noch!
ich hab das eher als positives ereignis gesehen... das ganzen krankengymnastik zeugs hab ich zum ansporn für sport genommen, und 15kg absgepeckt vom dicken zum sportlichen typen  und so kam ich auch erst zum ambitionierten mtben.... und das beste des besten war die entschädgung  weils ja nen schulsportunfall war kam die berufsgenossenschaft dafür auf... und das war ne ordentliche summe... nen fully der oberklasse 
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haro-biker (21. September 2007)

danke für die hife


----------



## haro-biker (27. September 2007)

hab misch entschiden operierren
krieg nen bisll altmettal ins knie (2 titan schrauben )
ein paar zehnen von mein oberschenkel werden als kreuzbänder umfunktoniert 
und darf vieleicht ende dieses jahres wieder biken toll ne


----------



## WaldChiller (28. September 2007)

Einen Kreuzbandriss bekommt man wenn man das Knie verdreht oder seh ich da was falsch.

Also mann steht mit dem Fuß in einer Position und dann zack bam dreht sich der Oberschenkel weiter.


----------



## Aceface (28. September 2007)

z.b. ja, so genau ist es einem kumpel von mir passiert.


----------



## haro-biker (7. Oktober 2007)

kreuzbänder heben doch die knie scheibe 
mannn brauch ja keine kreuzbänder mann kann dan auch nimma des knie sorichtich belasten odda manntut muskeln aufbaue


ps: am 2,9 sind die kreuzbänder gerisse und wurde imma noch net opperriert hab abba schon mein termin am 27.10


----------



## derschotte (7. Oktober 2007)

Erwarte keine Wunder von der Op! hab selbst 5 Knieoperationen hinter mir (1x Schleimbeutel, 4xKreuzband) und es wieder durch/weg und ich hab keine Stabilität mehr im Knie! Hab verschiedene Krankenhäuser durch, die dank ihres guten Rufes mir Erfolg versprachen... Tja, war leider nix! 
Was Wichtig ist: Mach JETZT bis zu deinem OP-Termin soviel Krafttraining wie nur möglich. Du wirst dich wundern, wie schnell deine Muskeln in den 2, 3 Wochen auf Krücken bzw. dann mit der Schiene nachlassen in dem operierten Bein.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Oktober 2007)

jop das stimmt, man kann fast zusehen wie das bein an durchmesser verliert


----------



## derschotte (7. Oktober 2007)

jepp, merk das heute noch, 2jahre nach der letzten op, das das linke bein lockerer in der hose sitzt


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Oktober 2007)

solangs net das mittlere ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (11. Oktober 2007)

das is echt krass mti dm muskelschwund. hatte meinen ellenbogen gebrochen und als et wieder heile war konnte ich grad mal 5 liegestützen am stück, vorher warens 50. in 3 monaten hab ichs dannw ieder aufs alte niveau bekommen wenn nich sogar noch höher


----------



## Musicman (14. Oktober 2007)

haro-biker schrieb:


> Ja wie der Titel schon sagt ich habe mir beim sturz ein Kreuzbandriss zugezogen . Die schlürfwunden taten erstmall mehr weh.
> Aber weil ich keinen kenn den ich befragen kann mach ich dieses tehma auf mit folgenden fragen
> 
> 1. operriren odda nicht


Liegt ganz bei dir, was sagt den der Arzt dazu?


> 2.nachteile beim nicht operieren


Müssen keine entstehen, kann aber sein das deine Grundstabilität nicht mehr so hoch wie vorher ist.


> 3. nachteile beim operieren


Kommt darauf an was gemacht wird und wo das Material für die Plastik (Oberschenkel Muskelsehene oder Patellasehne) entnommen wird, das kann die der Doc auch bestens erklären.


> 4. wie viel prozent kann ich des knie noch belasten und
> was sind die spätfolgen


 Bei mir: Linkes Knie 100% und keine Spätfolgen nach ~ 12 Jahren, rechts weiss ich noch nicht, ist noch nicht lang genug her.

Ist das Kreuzband komplett ab?


----------



## haro-biker (20. Oktober 2007)

ja die vorderen kreuzbänder sind komplett gerissen und die hinteren odda so angerissen


----------



## Musicman (20. Oktober 2007)

Was sagt der Doc dazu? Die vorderen sind nicht so wichtig, die hinteren dagegen schon.


----------



## haro-biker (2. November 2007)

hajo die sache hat sich jetzt gegessen. bin heut wieder aus dem krankenhaus entlassenworden. die op ist gut verlaufen, die hinterren kreuzbänder waren noch gut in schuss warn net mall angerissen, und forne hab ich jetzt ein 5 faches kreuzband haben ne sehne entfernt und 4mall gefaltet und nach dem sie ne sehne zu kurz genommen haben haben sie die noch dazugetan. also 5 faches kreuzband. 4-5 wochen mit krücken laufen und dann kann ich wieder anfangen des knie voll zu belasten. mein bewegungswinkel ist jetzt nach 5 tagen 80 grad in die beuge und 10 grad strecken. also wünsch des keinem mit nem kreuzbanriss. wer mehr wissen will nach fragen


----------



## Musicman (2. November 2007)

Tjo, dann wünsch ich dir gute Besserung und eine schnelle Genesung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haro-biker (10. November 2007)

danke


----------



## Schepperbeppo (27. November 2007)

@harobiker: Ich hab mein vorderes Kreuzband einen Tag vor dir operieren lassen.
Du hast wahrscheinlich (weil 4fach) auch die semi-sehne transplantiert bekommen.
Was machst du alles zur Reha?
kannst du schon wieder richtig laufen?


----------



## haro-biker (29. November 2007)

laufen noch net ganz. darf 20kg belasten jetzt dämnachst anfangen zu schwimmen. Krankengymnastic usw, 
ps:wie findest du die trombose spritzen


----------



## Schepperbeppo (29. November 2007)

Am Anfang waren die Thrombosespritzen schon ne Überwindung, zum Schluss war ich richtig süchtig nach dem Zeug . Darfst du immer noch nicht laufen?
Ich durfte ab der 3 Woche schon wieder vollbelasten, konnte aber erst ab der 4. Woche wieder laufen.
Hast du nicht Angst beim Schwimmen auszurutschen?


----------



## Schepperbeppo (22. Januar 2008)

Ich krame jetzt den Thread noch einmal raus, weil bestimmt schon mehrere von euch einen Kreuzbandriss hatten. Ich habe Ende Oktober eine Semiplastik für mein vorderes Kreuzband bekommen und hatte eine Teilresektion des Aussenminiskus mit Knorpelglättung (Arthrose 2-3). Wielange hat es bei euch gedauert, bis ihr wieder mit dem Dirten/Streeten/DH angefangen habt?
Skifahren geht ja erst nach einem Jahr wieder, aber Dirten/DH müsste ja moderat schon a bisserl früher wieder gehen oder?


----------



## HemPlChen (28. Januar 2008)

also ich plage mich mit dem mist auch seit 13.5 rum
hatte am 16.7 op in straubing bei prof. strobel, lief alles super

nun darf ich nach 4 monaten 2-3 mal wöchentlichem muskelaufbautraining wieder ein wenig sport machen, radfahrn werde ich dann ab frühjahr wieder richtig machen

mir bleibt nur zu sagen dass alle drehbewegungen zur seite gift für ein knie inkl. kreuzband ist. Mein knie fühlt sich genauso stabil wie mein anderes an


----------



## Schepperbeppo (29. Januar 2008)

@hemplchen: Erst mal gute Besserung! Eine Frage: Knackt und knirscht dein Knie auch ab und zu so seltsam? Mir wird manchmal ganz anders, das Knirschen wird wohl (leider) der Knorpel sein, aber das Knacken macht mir echt Sorgen.


----------



## HemPlChen (3. Februar 2008)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> @hemplchen: Erst mal gute Besserung! Eine Frage: Knackt und knirscht dein Knie auch ab und zu so seltsam? Mir wird manchmal ganz anders, das Knirschen wird wohl (leider) der Knorpel sein, aber das Knacken macht mir echt Sorgen.



also bei mir macht es jetzt nicht laute geräusche, ich merke nur dass sich da drin manchmal ein bisschen was verschiebt...vor der OP war das viel schlimmer
mein einziges problem ist nurnoch dass ich mein knie nicht kompeltt beugen kann, es fehlen 5-10 °


----------



## haro-biker (7. Februar 2008)

jopp bei mir knackt die hüfte blos. die 5 bis 10 grad fehlen mir auch und nächsten monat darf ich wieder leistungssport machn ps bei 4 stunden joggen am sonntag hat mein knie kein meter weh getan muss jetzt auch keine schiene mehr tragen


----------



## Scalpel3000 (4. März 2008)

Ich wurde im DEZ 2003 operiert, VKB-Riss links,
zum rechten Bein fehlen immer noch ca. 20% Muskeln und Kraft...kann aber nicht alle Kraftübungen ausführen..
fahre kein Ski mehr..nur noch LL-Ski..wenn denn mal Schnee wäre..!

Joggen bedingt....rät mir kein Arzt...Knorpelschädigung 3 grades..ist auch nicht so doll...

Also kurz um gesagt nach so einer OP ist oder wird es NIE mehr wie ab WERK..

Einschränkungen sind in jedem Fall zu erwarten, auch dann wenn der Arzt noch so GUT ist....

Mir reicht eine Knie OP..ich möchte das Nie mehr wieder haben... 

Knacken habe ich in dem operierten Knie auch immer...Schmerzen bei Beanspruchung unterschiedlich, je nach Tagesform, machmal auch im ruhezustand.

Dann wieder selbst bei dicken Gängen beim MTB Schmerzfrei..

Also Kopf hoch Krafttrainig und "fast" alles wird GUT......zumindest im täglichen leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

